# Big Al is back !



## BigAl RIP

NO more dial up !!! We now are on Wild Blue  Satelite !!! Fast ,fast , fast ! 1.5MB !!!!!!!

 Pictures are comming soon !


----------



## mak2

pictures of what?


----------



## snow dog

Is it fast enough for you ?


----------



## tommu56

See I told you there was a tower near you.


tom


----------



## ki0ho

AL...watch your FAP.....with hughes it will kick ya down to dial-up for 24 hours.......but with wildblue  it can kick ya down to dial-up speed for up to a month......I found out the hard way!!!!!    sure was a tough lesson to learn....you can get around it by upgradeing to the next level of service....costing more bucks of course.  Great to see ya back on


----------



## snow dog

ki0ho said:


> AL...watch your FAP.....with hughes it will kick ya down to dial-up for 24 hours.......but with wildblue it can kick ya down to dial-up speed for up to a month......I found out the hard way!!!!! sure was a tough lesson to learn....you can get around it by upgradeing to the next level of service....costing more bucks of course. Great to see ya back on


 

Whats a FAP ?


----------



## Av8r3400

Big Al who?


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> NO more dial up !!! We now are on Wild Blue  Satelite !!! Fast ,fast , fast ! 1.5MB !!!!!!!
> 
> Pictures are comming soon !


Welcome back!! 
Where's the pics?
What's the hold up Mr. Fast?????


----------



## ki0ho

On sat type service there is whats called FairAcessPolisy it keeps one person from hoging the complete band width all the time  if you go over the band width service you have paid for it will kisk ya down to dial-up speed for a time....with wildblue it can be as long as 30 days...bummer.....


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Big Al lets see some pics of how you plumbed your orange bath tub


----------



## snow dog

Mama must have needed something, he came left a few words,and then dis appeared


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

maybe she's sitting in his orange bath tub and wanted him to get her lufta


----------



## tommu56

Maybe he for frapped with one post great system hugh!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i know mama Al  russled up some waffles and bacon so he took off so he can eat it while it's hot


----------



## snow dog

dds said:


> i know mama Al russled up some waffles and bacon so he took off so he can eat it while it's hot


 


How many can a guy eat ?


----------



## ki0ho

snow dog said:


> How many can a guy eat ?


AL is known as the Greek god......assuming hes a big guy   he may be able to eat quite a large batch!!


----------



## lilnixon

mak2 said:


> pictures of what?



His Wild Blue Satelite of course.......


----------



## JackieBlue

Welcome back Al!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Well, that was a lot about nothing.  

Big Al is back .... Big Al is gone .... will he ever return?????

They seek him here .... they seek him there .... that damned elusive Pimpernel ... they seek him everywhere!!!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

_Here's what I have been doin since I moved . Nothing but work ! _
_I am not complaining . I love it !!!!_

_second pic is of the new living room entertainment center with a built in computer desk behind the hidden panel .first pic is of the new spice rack that the wife wanted in the kitchen ._
_I added 6 more cabinets in the baths and wash room along with the new Master bedroom dresser .It takes less space to make more space by making built in cabinets !!!_
_The wife is happy . Life is good ! The new 55" lcd will be installed where the pinter is sitting _


----------



## pirate_girl

Nice!


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks good but where is the TV? Thought you bought a new flat screen?


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> Looks good but where is the TV?* Thought you bought a new flat screen? *


 Tomorrow we pick up the new TV  ! We have been too busy to go to town  . I am hoping a 60" will fit , but know a 55" will fit for sure !


----------



## BigAl RIP

I honestly have to say this is the best fun I have in a while . I love trying to see what is workable in a small area .


----------



## muleman RIP

The new TV's have the actual measurements on the cartons. Length and width not just the diagonal screen size.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Al as much as i love to sti the pot and give you a bad time you have done an outstanding job on the kitchen and living room now can how the krusty fits where the old white tub used to be


----------



## tommu56

AL I don't know if it would work with the wild blue internet  but here is your cell solution

http://support.vzw.com/information/network_extender.html

more info 

http://cellphones.lovetoknow.com/Wireless_Network_Extender

tom


----------



## JackieBlue

BigAl said:


> _Here's what I have been doin since I moved . Nothing but work ! _
> _I am not complaining . I love it !!!!_
> 
> _second pic is of the new living room entertainment center with a built in computer desk behind the hidden panel .first pic is of the new spice rack that the wife wanted in the kitchen ._
> _I added 6 more cabinets in the baths and wash room along with the new Master bedroom dresser .It takes less space to make more space by making built in cabinets !!!_
> _The wife is happy . Life is good !  The new 55" lcd will be installed where the pinter is sitting _



Looks great!  Nice job!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

welcome back, your builts looks great, Al! im diggin the pig-head cooke jar!


----------



## snow dog

BigAl said:


> Tomorrow we pick up the new TV ! We have been too busy to go to town . I am hoping a 60" will fit , but know a 55" will fit for sure !


 

where do you go, or do they sell TVs in Elk city ?


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Beautiful cabinetry Al.  You are lucky to have access to such nice wood and the time and space to do those projects.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

How did you do all the joints on the cabinets? Did you just plug the screws or something fancier?


----------



## Trakternut

snow dog said:


> where do you go, or do they sell TVs in Elk city ?



I didn't know they even _*had*_ tv there!


----------



## loboloco

Beautiful work Al.  I do similar, but I don't think mine is quite as petty.


----------



## BigAl RIP

snow dog said:


> where do you go, or do they sell TVs in Elk city ?


 Just got back from Lewiston . We picked up a Sony 55" LED.We tried several different models and brands in a special room where they could compare one against another . It was a much better way to go than standing at Costco, looking at all the tv's and hoping we were getting it right . Paid a bit more , but I think it will be worth it .



PBinWA said:


> Beautiful cabinetry Al. *You are lucky to have access to such nice wood* and the time and space to do those projects.


 
Yes , I am . The lumber yard owners let me hand pick each piece of rough cut lumber as they cut it . They then run it through the drying kilm and will plane it for me or leave it rough . I like to do my own planing . Not bad for 40 cents a board foot !!!! Makes for a very cheap set of cabinets . They just started making the new 1x6 T&G blue pine and it is beautiful to work with too . 

I use a combination of finish nails , screws, #20 biscuits and Gorilla Glue as needed and also depending on what I am attempting to build . I have pretty much stopped using wood dowels since I bought my biscuit cutter .


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

joking aside you have done a nice job hope someday i can retire and do something like that great work now that is done and you have the tv time to get to work on the krusty or the next excuse for keeping it in the garage is that its summer and you can't drive it. you need to show your buddy Bob Cat what a real krusty looks and runs like i lve them sidepipes.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Today I spent the whole day getting the new Wireless router  set up and the new 55" LCD TV mouted on the wall .... What a pain in the ass . 
I spent 45 minutes talking with tech help in India on the router . I felt bad as I kept asking for him to repeat himself . Anyway .... we finally got the new wireless system working . The wife is now happy .

The new wall mount for the flat screen was a royal pain in the ass . Took about 2 hours to get it all done . Love the look , but what a pain in the ass . I hope the wife appreciates it . We are having the super bowl party here . Yes you are invited ........*By the way , when is the super bowl ?*

I think I will finish hooking up the new flat screen tomorrow and then its on to the new built in dresser system in the master bedroom .


----------



## jpr62902

BigAl said:


> I use a combination of finish nails , screws, #20 biscuits and Gorilla Glue as needed and also depending on what I am attempting to build . I have pretty much stopped using wood dowels since I bought my biscuit cutter .


 
Biscuit and pocket hole joinery are the way to go, fo shizzle.  Got any fabrication pics of that wondermis cabinetry?  What finish did you use?


----------



## BigAl RIP

jpr62902 said:


> Biscuit and pocket hole joinery are the way to go, fo shizzle. Got any fabrication pics of that wondermis cabinetry? *What finish did you use*?


 

I use Minwax #210B Golden Oak . I like the way the pine takes the stain . It brings out the grain of the wood ,which is the whole reason with going with a Natural wood look . You can finish it off with a Deft clear finish if you want too , but I usually leave it just stained .


----------



## snow dog

BigAl said:


> Today I spent the whole day getting the new Wireless router set up and the new 55" LCD TV mouted on the wall .... What a pain in the ass .
> I spent 45 minutes talking with tech help in India on the router . I felt bad as I kept asking for him to repeat himself . Anyway .... we finally got the new wireless system working . The wife is now happy .
> 
> The new wall mount for the flat screen was a royal pain in the ass . Took about 2 hours to get it all done . Love the look , but what a pain in the ass . I hope the wife appreciates it . We are having the super bowl party here . Yes you are invited ........*By the way , when is the super bowl ?*
> 
> I think I will finish hooking up the new flat screen tomorrow and then its on to the new built in dresser system in the master bedroom .


 

really , did love a run across the pasture in the KT7


----------

